# Orange!



## ParaNoir (Nov 24, 2010)

This is another pre-work look from a few weeks ago! Been loving orange recently!
	Let me know what you think! 

	Products:

	Eyes:
	Bare canvas paint
	Eyeshadows: dazzlelight, orange, cork, shadowy lady
	Liquid liner
	Feline kohl
	Opulash
	#12 lashes
	Stud brow pencil

	Face:
	Face & body

	Lips:
	Hue lipstick



















 xx


----------



## internetchick (Nov 24, 2010)

I adore this!!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Nov 24, 2010)

Really good, i love the eyeliner and.... everything !


----------



## lauraglou (Nov 24, 2010)

Amazing as usual. You have the most stunning eyes


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 24, 2010)

Omg this is STUNNING. I love this!


----------



## TheClara (Nov 24, 2010)

I love the extreme eyeliner! Such a cool look.


----------



## kattybadatty (Nov 24, 2010)

this look is fire - love it <3


----------



## ashleydenise (Nov 24, 2010)

i'm in LOVE with this look!!!! You need to do tutorials!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 24, 2010)

This look is awesome!  You look stunning.


----------



## RedRibbon (Nov 25, 2010)

Hand-some.

  	I love love love the way you do your crease, like the colour is just smudged in there.  Which brush do you use?


----------



## sweet_starlets (Nov 26, 2010)

ur eyes....OMG ur making me wanna try orange now! LOVE THE EYELINER!


----------



## ParaNoir (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  x



RedRibbon said:


> Hand-some.
> 
> I love love love the way you do your crease, like the colour is just smudged in there.  Which brush do you use?



 	Thank you! I use the mac 224 for crease/blending


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Nov 26, 2010)

omg thats freakin gorgeous!


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 26, 2010)

love it all


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 26, 2010)

How perfect is that eyeliner? Sooo hot.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hot!!!


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 27, 2010)

amazing


----------



## shootout (Nov 27, 2010)

luv it!!
  	gotta try this look


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 27, 2010)

loves it us MAC boys gotta represent!! holla lol


----------



## RedRibbon (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks!  That brush has gone on my Christmas wishlist..which seems to be growing longer by the minute.


----------



## MamaLaura (Nov 28, 2010)

Uber gorgeous look


----------



## ParaNoir (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks again everyone  xx



paparazziboy said:


> loves it us MAC boys gotta represent!! holla lol



 	Girrrrrl, you know it!


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm absolutely loving it!!!


----------



## SafarE (Nov 29, 2010)

Very beautiful i love the eyeliner!! x


----------



## Aqua2291 (Nov 29, 2010)

i love that eyeliner!


----------



## User67 (Nov 30, 2010)

This is so hot! Everything looks good on you! I would love to know where you placed the colors!


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaaahhh I think I just exploded a little.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 7, 2011)

<3 This! Please do a tutorial for it! Or even just for the eyeliner! I really struggle with long wings, I can't seem to get the angles right


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Feb 7, 2011)

your eyeliner looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Really stunning look and eyes!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Feb 8, 2011)

This is gorgeous


----------



## Annalese24 (Feb 8, 2011)

Your shadow is amazing. I have been really into Oranges too! Love this look I may have to copy you


----------



## fintia (Feb 8, 2011)

Great colors!


----------



## Plink!aloid (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooooooly shit this is hot! Might try copying this haha!! <3


----------



## chocokitty (Feb 10, 2011)

Fierce!


----------



## francescaD (Feb 13, 2011)

Super intense!


----------



## katred (Feb 14, 2011)

So gorgeous! I'm jealous of your eyeliner skills! Seriously, this makes your eye look huge and really brings out the colour.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 16, 2011)

Hot!!!!!


----------



## ParaNoir (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 5, 2011)

your eyeliner skills ah-maze me i want the skills yo


----------



## ParaNoir (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW, love this look. Orange looks stunning!!


----------



## gilliboo (Mar 13, 2011)

amazing


----------



## Suzich (Mar 13, 2011)

Uuuuu, I love it!! Hot hot hot!!!


----------



## moonlit (Mar 14, 2011)

that winged liner <3


----------



## olddcassettes (Mar 15, 2011)

that look is amazing. great job, really like it


----------



## dinah402 (Mar 16, 2011)

amazing!  I want to try this look.  =D


----------

